#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Φορολογία Μηχανικών Ε.Ε. - Δήλωση φόρου εισοδήματος Οικονομικού έτους 2015, Θεσσαλονίκη, 02.04.2015

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 2 Απριλίου 2015, 18:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Αμφιθέατρο Ισογείου ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Φορολογία Μηχανικών Ε.Ε. - Δήλωση φόρου εισοδήματος Οικονομικού έτους 2015

*Διοργανωτής:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Τμήμα Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων

*Βασικός Ομιλητής:* Νίκος Κολυδάς, Οικονομολόγος - Λογιστής,  Μόνιμος συνεργάτης του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ σε φορολογικά θέματα

Ο κ. Κολυδάς θα ενημερώσει τους συναδέλφους για το νέο καθεστώς φορολόγησης των εισοδημάτων των Ε.Ε. μηχανικών από άσκηση ελευθερίου επαγγέλματος και θα αναφερθεί στον τρόπο συμπλήρωσης των σχετικών εντύπων που πρέπει κατά περίπτωση να συνυποβάλλουν οι μηχανικοί κατά την υποβολή της φορολογικής του δήλωσης.

----------


## accounter

Τις σημειώσεις του σεμιναρίου θα τις βρείτε ΕΔΩ.

----------

asak

----------

